# Cashmere or Pashmina



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

Can someone tell me if you know if hotfix Rhinestones can be heated to Cashmere and or Pashmina?


----------



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

No body knows?


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Sorry Judi you can't heatpress on either Cashmere or Pashmina.

The woven fibers are too delicate and leave press marks and both are very sensitive to scorching. Also sudden temperature changes will cause Pashmina to shrink. 

It's basically a heatpressing nightmare.....

If you want supporting information on Cashmere or Pashmina, you can google ironing instructions for both and you will see a long list of problems you would encounter.

Best of luck

Brian


----------



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks a bunch Brian!


----------

